# Why I despise my Nitro car!



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

First, I'll clear up one thing. It's not that the car is bad. It is just something new I have to learn about. The real problem is the owner/driver.

Having said that I hate this thing. It's always something. When I bought it (HPI RS4 3) I was completley excited. I was going to go brushless on my Tamiya but though that Nitro represented more value and the RTR package didn't cost much more than a good motor and ESC (Brushless of course). I was very wrong about that.

I had incorrectly assumed that HPI would at least use thread lock. They don't so the header fell off, the motor came away from the chassis on the first couple of runs. The pull start broke, it goes on and on. I applied thread lock to everything and converted it to shaft start. the shaft starter is a great investment.

Now the car starts very easy but I still just don't find it to be any fun. It's too loud to run at night like I can my electric, It's always filthy and needs to be cleaned, The money never ends with it, etc. Of course, I've spent a ton on my electric but at least I could run that both days on the weekend and not worry about things breaking, falling off, so on.

She goes like stink and it's a neat car but nitro is not for me. It's my own fault for just buying it without really thinking about it. Now even though the thing is new I can't seem to give it away and to make it worse I no longer find the hobby fun. I can't have that!

Thanks for the vent.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

dba-one said:


> First, I'll clear up one thing. It's not that the car is bad. It is just something new I have to learn about. The real problem is the owner/driver.
> 
> Having said that I hate this thing. It's always something. When I bought it (HPI RS4 3) I was completley excited. I was going to go brushless on my Tamiya but though that Nitro represented more value and the RTR package didn't cost much more than a good motor and ESC (Brushless of course). I was very wrong about that.
> 
> ...


You are going to spend alot either way but, Nitro is hard to keep up with, I had a monster truck ran it 4 times and had nothing but problems out of it and it sat for about 2 years, luckily I was racing electric at the time so I didnt really think much about it. but really I dont see myself getting a nitro car anytime soon, its not that nitro requires more work because if you wonna race electric at a competitive level theres cutting the comm, cleanning motors, rebrushing, soldering batteries etc. So really it is all in what you like, I myself will stick with electric.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll never be a racer. I just dont care about that. I just want a bad ass car that is tons of fun. It's like you said though, nitro is just different issues. they are issues I don't care for. Electric is for me and I've learned my lesson. An expensive one at that.

Oh and I've spent a lot on my electric and don't mind. I think the main reason is that it is very reliable. I'd like to spend more on better equipment like power supply, charger, etc and less on just trying to run the car in a lot without something happening. Know what I mean?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea i have a nitro my self, got a smartech for 170$ great deal. it runs great no probles so far and had a few bad looking rolls but still running great! :thumbsup: just try keepin up with although i dont think u can run that fast!!!  j/k


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to part it out. At least that way I can sell it. The shaft starter is new, etc. I'm going to break it up and sell it as basically a roller but with the motor. No electronics though because I'm keeping that stuff. I just got what used to be a TA 04 from PD2. I say used to be because the chassis is carbon fiber, etc. It has as much in common with a TA04 as a duck has to a lion. It's sweet. It's a roller but I'm going to make her a bad mofo.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

its like a real car you have to take care of it and it will take care of you.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I understand that. I take good car of my cars regardless of being 1/10 or full size. However should my Caddy give me nothing but trouble I'd get another car! This nitro car is actually running very good right now. I still don't care for it though.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

nitro cars can be a pain. but, they can also be fun.you should ask someone at your local hobby shop to help you.good luck!


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

nitro is the only form of R/C I have ever really gotten big into, after swearing up and down id never own one, i love it. yes it takes alot of patients, and as for thread lock, it will be your best friend. alot of companies that say they are RTR need threadlock,which for an inexpirienced enthusiest can be a pain in the ass but atleast then you learn how to put your car back together?!


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

The car is gone! I traded it at my local shop for a good bit of store credit (which I quickly used)!


----------

